# Wrong oil in a 2003 nissan maxima



## Juan401 (Feb 25, 2016)

My moms friend put 10W-40 oil in my car when i was putting the recommend oil which is 5W-30 so i was wondering if this will mess up the engine in some way? and if i can go back to putting 5W-30 once the car needs oil again or will i have to get a oil change?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's what the FSM (factory service manual) says about motor oil for your car:

"SAE Viscosity Number
GASOLINE ENGINE OIL
SAE 5W-30 viscosity oil is preferred for all temperatures. SAE 10W-30 and 10W-40 viscosity oil may be used if the ambient temperature is above −18°C (0°F)."

You should be OK unless you live where it's below 0°F. When you get a chance, on your next oil change, or sooner, put in the 5W-30 oil; it'll allow the engine to start easier and get better MPG.


----------

